# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  المنشطات الرياضيه: انواعها وتاثيرها

## mohamed73

ما هو المنشط ؟  
المنشط هو استعمال أية مادة  بواسطة الرياضيين والتي تحرمها اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية (اللجنة الطبية) والتي من  شأنها أن تزيد نشاط اللاعب نشاطاً غير طبيعي مما يجعله ينافس بطريقة ( غير ) عادلة  أو ( غير ) شـريفة .   وهذه  العقاقير المنشطة :  
هي مواد غريبة عن الجسم ، أو ربما، أحيانا، مواد  طبيعية، تؤخذ بكميات غير طبيعية ، وبطرق غير معتادة تساهم في رفع اللياقة البدنية  بشكـل ( غير ) طبيعي ، إضافة إلى ذلك ، ما تشمله من ( التأثيرات النفسية ) التي  تؤثر على اللياقة البدنية ومستواها كالتنويم المغناطيسي وغيره ..      لماذا حرمت اللجنة  الأولمبية الدولية استعمال المنشطات ؟  
لأنها باختصار تضر بصحة الرياضيين  ولها آثار سلبية وخطيرة تصل الى حد الموت .- لأن استعمالها يعني منافسة ( غير )  متكافئة .- وهي بالتأكيد تعتبر نوعاً من الغش والخداع وتتنافى مع القيم والأخلاق في  المنافسة الرياضية الشريفة . 
مما سبق من خلال تعريف المنشطات هذه ومن خلال  معرفة السببين الرئيسيين الذي جعل المسئولين عن الرياضة ممثلين في ( اللجنة  الأولمبية ) يجعلون استخدامها ( محرما ) في العرف الرياضي .. ألا وهي :
( سلامة  الرياضي نفسه ، بالإضافة إلى المحافظة على المنافسة العادلة والشريفة )  
ما  هي المنشطات المحرمة :  
1 - المنبهات للجهاز العصبي المركزي. 
2-  المخدرات .
3- الهرمونات البنائية . 
4- أدوية مهبطة لاستقبالات القلب  البائية .
5- أدوية مدرة للبول .
6- مجموعة الببتيدات .  
أدوية عليها  ( تحفظ ) عند استعمالها:  
1- الكحوليات .
2- المريجوانا .
3- التخدير  الموضعي .
4- الكورتيزون .  
ما هي الأضرار الناجمة عن استخدام ، أو  تناول المنشطات ؟  
هناك العديد من الأضرار وأثبتت الأبحاث الطبية ، والنتائج  الميدانية مع الرياضيين أن استخدام العقاقير المنشطة يؤدي إلى : 
( الجنون  أحيانا ، أو العجز الجنسي ، أو الوفاة بالذبحة القلبية ، أو الخلل الهرموني ، ويكون  نتيجة اضطراب التكوين العام للجسم ، أو أمراض الكلي وأورام البروستات ) .   
ومن ناحية نفسية أخرى : 
( اضطراب المزاج ، الشعور بالكآبة والرغبة  في العدوانية أو العقم )
ومن ضحايا تناول العقاقير المنشطة نذكر بطل فنلندا ،  ونجمها في رفع الأثقال (تيمي) ، الذي أصيب (( بالشلل )) نتيجة لتعاطيه المنشطات  !!! 
ويمكن افراد الأضرار الصحية في نقاط ( لمزيد من الوضوح ) وهي كما  يلي 
1 - الإدمان .
2 - الاكتئاب النفسي .
3 - الالتهاب الكبدي .
4  - التهاب المعدة المؤدي الى القرحة .
5 - أمراض عصبية مختلفة .
6 - الأرق  والهلوسة .
7 - الإسهال والغثيان .
8 - فقدان الاتزان .
9 - أمراض الرئة  والقلب .
10 - فقدان الشهية للطعام .
11 - ارتخاء في العضلات .
12 - زيادة  بإفرازات الدموع والأنف .
13- الطفح الجلدي .
14 - هبوط في التنفس ،  ((((الوفاة )))) !!! 
15 - استخدام هرمون التستستيرون (هرمون الذكورة) ويؤدى الى  العنة أو العقم .  
كيف يتم الكشف عن المنشطات ؟  
يتم الكشف عن  المنشطات وذلك بالطرق التالية :
1- نقل الدم .
2- طرق فيزيائية وكيميائية  ودوائية . 
تفشي استخدام العقاقير بين الرياضيين ..  
يفيد أحد  التقارير ان استخدام العقاقير المنشطة المحظورة رياضيا منتشر في الأوساط الرياضية  على مستوى المحترفين والهواة على حد سواء وبشكل اكبر كثيرا عما يعرفه الكثيرون.   
ويقول التقرير ان أعدادا كبيرة من الرياضيين في أكثر من رياضة في بريطانيا  يستخدمون عقاقير مدرة للبول وبجرعات كبيرة من أجل تحسين الاداء. ولا يعرف بعد آثار  هذه العقاقير على المدى الطويل الا ان اطباء يقولون انها ربما تؤدي الى (( متاعب في  القلب والكبد )) لاحقا.  
ووصف الدكتور ايفان وادنجتون من جامعة ليستر في  مؤتمر صحفي استخدام العقاقير المحظورة رياضيا بأنه " ظاهرة متأصلة  ومعقدة". 
ورغم ان التقرير الذي يحمل اسم "العقاقير في الرياضة" يتناول هذه  المشكلة في بريطانيا فقط الا ان وادنجتون يقول انه يعكس ما يحدث في معظم الدول  الصناعية.   
الأطباء يحذرون الرياضيين من استخدام المنشطات والعقاقير  الممنوعة دولياً ..  
حذر رئيس قسم الباطنية في مستشفى الجامعة عضو هيئة  التدريس بكلية الطب في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشيخ الرياضيين  من استخدام بعض العقاقير الطبية وخاصة هرمون الذكورة الذي يستخدمه بعض الرياضيين  لزيادة القوة الجسمانية والبدنية وزيادة معدل نمو وتكوين العضلات. 
وبين  الدكتور أن لها من التأثيرات الجانبية التي قد تؤدى إلى (( الوفاة )) في بعض  الحالات التي تزيد فيها كميات الجرعة حيث سجلت حالات في بعض (( مستشفيات السعودية  )) !!! لرياضيين أصيبوا بجلطات جراء استخدام هذا النوع من الهرمونات عن طريق  الإبر!!! 
وأضاف الشيخ إنه في عام 1950م بدأ انتشار استخدام هذا النوع من  العقاقير عند الرياضيين في كافة أنحاء العالم ومنها ((( السعودية )))  !!!!!!!!!! 
وقد كانت نتائج آخر الدراسات العلمية التي أجريت في أوروبا أن 6%  منهم يستخدمون هذه النوعية من المنشطات وبعض العقاقير المحرمة دولياً، وهي تسبب  آثارا سلبية وجانبية لا يمكن التنبؤ بمخاطرها.   
وهذه اضرار بعض الانواع  من المنشطات اخترت لكم طرحها عبر طريقة السؤال والجواب  
السؤال ( 1  ) 
لماذا لا يجوز ان استعمل المنشطات لتساعدني اثناء التدريب ثم اتوقف قبيل  المنافسه؟ 
ان الاثار الضاره للمنشطات يمكن ان تصيبك سوء استخدمتها اثناء  التدريب او المنافسات او في وقت اخر ، فلا ينصح باستخدام المنشطات لانها تعتبر نوعا  من الغش فحسب اثناء المنافسات ولكن ايضا للأضرار التي يمكن ان تسببها  للاعبين. 
.. 
السؤال ( 2 ) 
ما هي الاضرار التي يمكن ان تحدث  على المدى البعيد نتيجه لاستخدام الامفيتامين ؟ 
سوء التغذيه ، اصابات جلديه  ، قرحه معديه ، نقص الفيتامين ، قلة النوم ، فقدان الوزن ، الاكتئاب ، خلل وظائف  المخ والكليه ، الاضطراب في الكلام والتفكير ، الذبحه الصدريه ... 
السؤال (  3 ) 
ماذا عن الكافيين ؟ هل يفيد في رياضة التحمل من خلال المساعده على حرق  دهون الدم لانتاج الطاقه اللازمه للاداء ؟ 
ان هناك بعض الابحاث العلميه التي  اشارت الى هذا ، ولكن يجب علينا ان لا ننسى ايضا ان الكافيين يساعد على استدرار  البول الامر الذي يردي الى الفدان المبكر للماء اثناء اداء هذه الانشطه وهذا قد  يؤدي الى بعض المشكلات الخطيرة ، ولهذا فالأمر لا يستحق  المخاطره.
.. 
السؤال ( 4 ) 
ماذا عن الانابول ستوريد؟ 
هي  نوع من العقاقير يعمل على تستوسترون وهو هرمون الذكروره ، والهرمون الطبيعي يعمل  على تنظيم وتحفيز المحافظه على النمو الجنسي للشخص الطبيعي . ويؤدي سواء استخدام  الانابول ستوريد الى زيادة شعر الجسم وعمق في الصوت بالإضافه الى امراض الكبد  ومراحل مبكره من امراض القلب .  
.. 
السؤال (5) 
ماذام الانابول  ستوريد يستخدم مع المرضى فلماذا اذن لا يستفيد منه الاصحاء؟ 
نظرا لان  الانابول ستوريد يحفز تركيب البروتين الضروري لبناء النسيج العضلي فقد تم استخدامه  في حالات السرطان . ولكن هذا الاستخدام قد توقف تماما نظرا للاثار الجانبية الحاده  التي تنتج عن ذلك خاصة بالنسبه لاصابات الكبد والقلب. ان الحالات التي يقبل فيها  استخدام العلاج بالانابول ستوريد هي النقص الحاد في هرمون الذكوره من اجل محاولة  اعادة المريض الى المعدل الطبيعي . وكذلك يستخدم هذا النوع من العلاج في الحالات  المتقدة من سرطان الثدي وفي علاج بعض الحالات الطبيه النادره على سبيل المثال  لاثارة نخاع العظام بالنسبه للمرضى الذين يعادون من النوع الغير عادي من  الانيما.
.. 
السؤال (6)  
اذا كان الانابول ستوريد يبني العضلات  هل يفيد في تنمية القوة والتحمل العضلي ؟ 
على الرغم ان الانابول ستوريد يعمل  على زيادة الوزن وتضخم العضلات ، فإن معظم الادلة العلمية لا تشير الى تحسن القوة  او التحمل العضلي او الرشاقة ، وفي الحقيقة فان النمو في النسيج العضلي الذي ينتج  من استخدام الانابول ستوريد تكون نسبة تركيز الماء والاملاح بها . ان هذا التريكو  يعلم من ناحية اخرى على زيادة فرصة الاصابه بالتهاب الاوتار وتمزق  الاربطة. 
.. 
السؤال (7) 
ما دام الامر كذلك فلماذا يستعملها  بعض الرياضيين؟ 
ان بعض الرياضيين لديهم اعتقاد بان الانابول ستوريد ستزيد من  ادائهم وانهم لا يستطيعون التنافس بدونها وما يمكن قوله هنا انه حتى لو كانت هذه  المواد يمكن ان تؤثر في ادائهم فان اثارها الجانبية سوف تؤثر ايضا في صحة  ابدانهم.
.. 
السؤال ( 8 ) 
ماذا عن المعالجة الدوائيه والكيميائيه  والبدنيه للبول؟ 
ان اللجنه الطبيه المنبثقه عن اللجنة الاولومبيه الدوليه  تحظر استخدام اي مواد او طريق يمكن ان تغير مكونات عينة البول ، مما يؤثر في صدق  اختبارها ، ومن هذه الوسائل المعالجة بالاشعاع او استبدال عينة البول ، و تناول بعض  العقاقير التي تؤدي لاحتباس البول.      وهذا تقرير عن لاعبي كرة  القدم ( في ايطاليا )  
اكد تقرير اعد بناء على طلب مدعي عام تورينو رافايل  غوارينييلو ان لاعبي كرة القدم في إيطاليا اكثر عرضة للاصابة ( بسرطان الكبد  واللوكيميا ) بسبب زيادة تناول (( المنشطات )) ستيروييد وهرمونات  النمو. 
وكان المدعي العام طلب من خبراء المعهد العالي للصحة إعداد التقرير  للوقوف على قضية تناول المنشطات بين لاعبي كرة القدم في إيطاليا. 
وشملت  الدراسة تحليل ظروف ((( وفاة ))) عينة من 165 لاعبا خلال السنوات الثلاثين الماضية  وكانوا اعضاء في نوادي الدرجات الاولى والثانية والثالثة !!!!  قبل الختام   
فهذه نصائح رياضية حول المنشطات: 
1- هناك اختلاف بين لعبة وأخرى قد  تكون مادة محرمة في لعبة ولها تحفظ في أخرى (هذه مسؤولية الطبيب ) .
2- عدم  استخدام أو استعمال أي دواء إلا بواسطة الطبيب أو مشورته في المناسبات الرياضية  الرسمية .
3- عدم الانصياع الى أي مسؤول في الفريق لأخذ المنشط .
4- الغذاء  الجيد ، الراحة التامة بعد اللعب والتمرينات كفيلة بأن تعوضك عن المنشط .
5- ثق  تماماً بأن جميع المسؤولين في اللجنة الطبية الدولية ليسوا ضدك وإنما ضد التعدي على  حقوق الآخرين .
6- الأطباء المرافقون للفرق الرياضية في المناسبات الدولية يجب  عليهم أن يكونوا ملمين بكافة القوانين واللوائح الخاصة عن المنشطات .
7- اللاعب  يجب أن يعرف على الأقل المبادئ الأولية عن العقوبات في حالة استخدام المنشطات  .الخاتمة  
مما سبق يتضح لنا خطورة هذه المنشطات على صحة الرياضي أولا ،  وكذلك تأثيرها على نزاهة المنافسة من خلال تناول هذه المنشطات التي تعتبر ( غشاً  وتدليسا ) للنتائج !!   توجد المئات من الادوية المنشطة  وقتياً، ويصنف أهمها ضمن الفئات التالية: 
1. الهرمونات: استرويئد المبتنى،  هرمون النمو البشري، قشراني سكدي، الهرمون ذو التأثير الكورينزوني، اريترو بواتين،  f Gonadotrophine Chorionique، الهرمون HCG. 
2. المنبهات: أمفيتامين والمواد  الامفيتامينية، افيدرين، افيدرين كاذب، فنيل بروبانولمني، ايزوبرونالين، اورسي  برنالين، سالبيتمول، تربيتالين، فروتنا، ل، كافيين، كوكايين، أمينبتين، نيساتاميد،  كروتتامين، كروبروباميد، ابتامينول، 
3. المسكّنات المخدّرة. 
4. محصّرات  "ألبيتا".
5. التخديرات الموضوعية. 
6. مُدرّات البول. 
في دورة اثينا  الاولمبية الاخيرة في آب 2004 تمّ اكتشاف 24 حالة بينها 6 ممن احرزوا ميداليات. وفي  اولمبياد عام 2001 تم اكتشاف 20 حالة. وفي اولمبياد 1976 10 حالات، منذ اللجوء الى  فحوص الكشف عن المنشطات عام 1968. 
وقبل انطلاق العاب اثينا (2004) سجلت 56 حالة  وقد يزيد عدد الفحوص التي اجرتها اللجنة الاولمبية في دورة اثينا (2004) عن 2500  فحص. 
وتبنت اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية في دورتها التي سبقت افتتاح الالعاب  الاولمبية (الاخيرة) في اثينا في آب 2004، بتشجيع من رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية  البلجيكي "جاك روغ"، قائمة تتضمن 30 معياراً ستستخدم في تموز 2005 كدليل لدراسة كل  الرياضات المسجلة في البرنامج الاولمبي وكل لعبة بمفردها، والحكم بما كانت ستبقى أم  لا ضمن الألعاب الاولمبية. ومن يثبت عدم قدرتها وعدم تصميمها على مكافحة هذه الآفة  من خلال النتائج التي سيقدّمها يستبعد رياضة من الدورات الاولمبية. 
وباختصار  شديد نحاول تسليط الضوء على هذه المنشطات مع تأثيراتها الجانبية (غير المرغوب  فيها). 
* هرمون النمو البشري:
هو من البروتين يتكوّن من 191 من الاحماض  الامينية وله تأثيرات عديدة: 
- استعماله كمنشّط: تستعمل لدى الرياضيين خلال  المباريات، بخاصة لتأثيره على "الابتناء البروتيني" ويحدث زيادة مهمة في حجم  العضلات، وانخفاض لحجم الشحميات وانخفاض في مدة ومرحلة الاسترجاع. 
- التأثيرات  الجانبية (غير مرغوب فيها) Effets Indesirables من التأثيرات النادرة: "العملقة"  (تعملق عند الاطفال) اضطرابات في النظر، ضخامة النهايات، زيادة حجم الكبد، ضخامة في  القلب، قصور الغدة الدرقية. 
ومن التأثيرات الأكثر شيوعاً: حساسية مفرطة  للغليكوز، احتباس المياه والصوديوم، زيادة شحميات الدم، وبدورها تشكل خطراً على  القلب والاوعية الدموية. وعند استعمالها على المدى الطويل فهناك خطر لاصابة  الغضروف، مع خطر تضخم في المفاصل يقود الى اعتلال مفصلي تنكسي، وسرطان لان  الSomatamedines هي عوامل قوية. 
* قشراني سكدي:
تستعمل عند الرياضيين خلال  المباريات ليس لتأثيراتها الاستقلابية، لكن من أجل كونها مسكّنة ومرتبطة بتأثيراتها  المنبهة على الجهاز العصبي المركزي ويؤدي بالنهاية الى انخفاض الاحساس بالتعب. هذه  المواد خطيرة، خاصة في بعض الرياضات: ركوب الدراجات، وهذه المواد اكثر سهولة  (للحصول عليها) مقارنة بالامفيتامين. 
- تأثيراته الجانبية: تكون حاضرة عند  زيادة المقادير وهي عديدة وخطيرة: انخفاض للمحور النخامي الكظري يؤدي الى ضمور  للغدة الكظرية (وهي موجودة فوق الكلية) ما يعني ذلك أنه يتلازم وقصور الغدة الكظرية  ويحدث ذلك عند التوقف المفاجئ لتناول ال"Glucocorticoide". 
بالنسبة للمشاكل  الاستقلابية: فهي موجودة بأعداد كبيرة، احتباس المياه والصوديوم، ارتفاع في ضغط  الدم، إفراغ البوتاسيوم، وخطر داء السكري، وخصوصاً الذوبان العضلي. 
اضافة الى  مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي: مثل قرحة المعدة، وتأخير في الالتئام، كترقق العظام،  وأحيانا كسور مرضية للعظام. اضطرابات في النظر: مثل Glaucome (زرق: ارتفاع في ضغط  العين...) و<<ساد>> (مرض يصيب العين يمنع الإبصار). وكذلك اضطرابات  عصبية نفسية كالتهيج المفرط (مرض نفساني...) الأكثر شيوعا، وحالة اختلاج، اكتئاب.  
واستعمال الGluco corticoide عند الرياضيين هو في الواقع مصدر حلقة مفرغة مع  الزيادة في مرحلة الاسترجاع. 
* Hormone corticotrope Acth:
وهو "بتبيدات  متعددة"، مؤلف من 39 من الاحماض الامينية. 
- يستعمل عند الرياضيين: 
1. من  اجل اطلاق لل"قشرة الغدة الكظرية" التي تكون وظائفها مكبحة ومحصورة عبر التناول  المتكرر بمقادير عالية لGluco corticoides. 
2. للحصول على زيادة تركيز البلاسما  للكورتيزون الداخلي المنشأ. 
- التأثيرات الجانبية: الشيء نفسه بالنسبة لل Gluco  corticoide، وعلاوة على ذلك تؤدي الى ردة فعل من زيادة الحساسية واحياناً يكون  خطيرا خاصة عند الاشخاص الذين لديهم حساسية. 
* بروتين Ery Thropoietine  :
وهو بروتين يحتوي على 166 من الاحماض الامينية، وعند البالغين يتم إنتاجه عبر  الكلية في 85 90 بالمئة وعند الجنين الانتاج الهرموني يتم اساساً على مستوى الكبد.  
- ويستعمل عند الرياضيين: من اجل زيادة قدرة نقل الاوكسيجين للدم في كل رياضات  التحمل مثل: التزلج، والمارتون 10,000 متر والدراجات.
- التأثيرات الجانبية:  نتيجة لزيادة تركيز الهموغلوبين. ارتفاع مهم في ضغط الدم مرتبط بزيادة المقاومة  الوعائية (للشرايين والاوردة المحيطية، وهي نفسها متصلة بزيادة لزوجة الدم او  انقباض العروق الشريانية، المتصل بتحسين أكسجة وأكسدة الانسجة. 
يترافق هذا  الارتفاع في ضغط الدم بنوبة اختلاجية ونجد ايضا خطر الجلطات في الاوعية الدموية،  ونشفانا في الدماغ. وأثناء التزريق السريع جداً تحدث اوجاع المفاصل والعظام، مع  ارتعاش. 
* هرمون Gonadotrophine Chorionique Humaines hcg :
هو هرمون مصدره  المشيمة. يستخرج من بول المرأة الحامل. 
- يستعمل عند الرياضيين في المباريات  الرياضية: لأجل إطلاق إفراز للتستوسترون المكبوحة بسبب الإسراف في تعاطي المواد  "STeroides anabolisants". من أجل الحصول على زيادة تركيز البلاسما للتستوسترون  الداخلي المنشأ. 
- التأثيرات الغير مرغوب فيها: ال"hcg" يكون مسؤول عن حالات  الحساسية لدى تناولها بمقادير عالية، ويؤدي ذلك الى احتباس للمياه والصوديوم.

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي الموضوع التثقيفي 
الف شكر

----------


## امير الصمت

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك 
موفق بإذن الله ..

----------

